# [OT] Potenza PC e necessità effettive

## gamberetto

Ciao a tutti.

Mi rendo conto che è un post un po' stupido, ma mi lascio coinvolgere spesso dai paradossi del consumismo e mi piacerebbe conoscere la vostra opinione.

Stavo riflettendo sul fatto che ho un Pentium4 1.7GHz con 512 MB di Ram e praticamente ci faccio tranquillamente tutto quello che devo fare: scrivere, un po' di conti, navigazione internet... solite cose semplici. A volte mi diverto un po' con Gimp e Blender per la grafica 2d e 3d. Per le mie esigeze funziona più che bene e anche se ce l'ho da 3-4 anni, non lo sento per nulla "stretto" (anche se a vedere qualche AMD 64 dual core mi fa "gola"). Comunque ricordando il mio precedente Pentium 200MHz, ci lavoro un sacco di volte meglio!

Credo che questa mia situazione sia simile a quella di moltissimi utenti. Credo inoltre che avere 3GhZ di processore velocizzerebbe magari l'avvio del PC, ma oltre a questo non ci siano grossi vantaggi nello scrivere, navigare, gestire le e-mail...

Di fronte a qualche articolo che dice che il mio PC non riuscirebbe a far girare Windows Vista, mi sono chiesto quanti utenti saranno disposti a buttar via un PC funzionante per "aggiornarsi" alla nuova versione. Se tutti fossero come me penso che il mercato di PC sarebbe già in crisi da un pezzo.

La riflessione praticamente è questa: abbiamo veramente bisogno di sempre più potenza? A me sembra che ormai si sia raggiunto un livello per cui i PC permettono di fare tutto quello che il 90% dell'utenza chiede e  permettono di farlo con una semplicità estrema (niente linea di comando o programmi tipo mutt per la posta... di certo anche un 386 mi permette di fare quello che faccio ora, ma a scapito di usabilità).

Non ho sviluppato molto di più il mio pensiero... spero che ci siano risposte e di riuscire a farmi un'idea più precisa.

Grazie per l'attenzione!

----------

## Ic3M4n

non posso che ritenermi daccordo con quanto da te espresso. l'unico mio problema era che con il mio p3 900MHz avevo al max 512 Mb di ram. offertona e p4 2GHz adesso ho una bomba di pc con la metà della roba montata in ram, quindi con un'incremento prestazionale che non avresti passando ad un dual sarBIPcoso con la stessa quantità di ram. dopotutto bisogna lavorare per eliminare i colli di bottiglia. non ha senso avere un processore superperformante ed una scheda video dell'anteguerra.

----------

## federico

Si ero arrivato anche io da un po' a questa conclusione. Ho il mio portatile centrino 1.4 con 500 mega di ram e 60 giga di disco, la scheda video non e' accellerata ma lavoro saltuariamente con la grafica e non gioco. Penso che la necessita' di processori sempre piu' performanti sia da relegarsi a problemi di calcolo matematico spinto (analisi di dati e grafica) e ai giochi (per i quali io comprerei una console che costano molto, molto meno dei super computer con super schede grafiche)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sono perfettamente daccordo... il mio athlon xp 2500 va benissimo e non lo cambierei mai... tuttora mio fratello ci sta giocando ad oblivion (che è un gioco dalla grafica abbastanza estrema almeno mi pare... non sono più così aggiornato) e non ha particolari problemi.

Mi sto giusto ora accorgendo dei suoi limiti mentre ci faccio girare il programma di simulazione che sto sviluppando per la tesi che nella sua versione di test (quindi con poca roba da simulare) mi prende 6 ore di tempi e 130 mega di ram.... mi preoccupa pensare che nella versione un po' più espansa (ma probabilmente non definitiva) prenderà 2 giga di ram... chissà quante ore di cpu   :Smile: 

Per fortuna lo farò girare su un clusterone con i controcazzi dell'università quindi il problema non si pone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gamberetto

Ma allora secondo voi ci sarà un rallentamento nel mercato dell'informatica? (con tutti i danni che alla fine può portare)

----------

## thewally

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ma allora secondo voi ci sarà un rallentamento nel mercato dell'informatica? (con tutti i danni che alla fine può portare)

 

Assolutamente no...

Come più volte ci duole, noi utenti linux non siamo la maggiorparte degli utilizzatori, nel mercato desktop.

Questo fa si che le nostre necessità non sempre (purtroppo, quasi mai) corrispondano con quelle di tendenza.

Al momento abbiamo un mercato di giochi in continuo sviluppo, che traina con se, anche se, IMHO, a fatica, il mercato delle schede video, da un parte; dall'altra abbiamo il pubblico dalle esigenze deskop/office a bassa richiesta di potenza (uffici e utenza non gameomane), che si vedrà anch'essa catapultata nel trend dell'aggiorna-aggiorna. Quest'ultimo caso per colpa di M$, che forza all'aggiornamento, chiudendo il supporto alle versioni precedenti del proprio OS (vedi Win98, WinME, ed in futuro probabilmente anche XP). 

Il mercato deve andare avanti.

E non importa se c'è da sfruttare qualcuno.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Questa è una politica che si verifica ormai da anni e sta dando i suoi sudici frutti.

----------

## gamberetto

Spero che almeno le Pubbliche Amministrazioni si sveglino un po' (anche perché gli upgrade e le licenze le paghiamo noi!). Mi pare che già in alcuni Paesi europei e non europei le pubbliche amministrazioni siano passate a software libero. In Italia non mi aspetto niente naturalmente... ma non si sa mai!

PS: grazie per il vostro feedback!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

figurati te che io ho il timore che non troverò un proc a core singolo , quando in futuro avrò necessità di un'altra macchina...   :Sad: 

Io ho un centrino 1400 : ho aggiunto ram e cambiato il disco e dopo 2 anni è ancora qua. La sk video è una GeForce 4 Ti e fa andare senza problemi i miei amati UT ed ET.

Cmq per il 90% della gente la fuori basterebbe una mobo con video audio e ram integrati. In ufficio ne ho presa una della sapphire con chipset ati: è favolosa: nel case c'è solo lei, il proc e l'alimentatore. La scheda video è una x300, che è di tutto rispetto e addirittura sovrapotenziata per l'uso office che ne si fa. Anche nvidia ha un prodotto simile all in one. Se volessimo fare il paragone con il mercato dell'auto, la situazione è che molti di noi leggono secondamano, o prendono auto a km 0. Il resto del mercato offre mercedes e lamborghini murcielago alle segretarie e alle casalinghe

----------

## Peach

io invece fino ad un anno fa avevo un ottimo compaq (di quelli vecchi) P3 1.1GHz: una bomba, davvero ci facevo di tutto e di più, compatibile al 100% (apparte un buggettino del dtds), se non fosse stato che il dissipatore aveva strappato i prigionieri dalla scheda madre l'avrei tenuto.

Secondo me il campo videoludico è una delle vere ragioni che possono portare un utente a cambiare pc e farsene uno super-mega-pompato. O cmq è sicuramente uno dei campi che indirizza il trend del mercato, ed è solo di questo di cui parliamo infondo

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche il fatto che i sistemi microsoft siano sempre più esosi in termini di risorse costringe l'utenza media ad un continuo aggiornamento...

bisognerebbe spiegare a questa gente che l'opensource non solo costa meno come licenze, ma anche e soprattutto come costi di aggiornamento hardware...

ci pensate ad un ufficio dove l'hardware viene ricomprato ogni dieci anni (per la consunzione fisica dei pc) invece che ogni due? magari anche ogni 5 o 6 se comunque vuoi rimanere sulla breccia...

----------

## randomaze

Io ho un athlon 2200+ e continuo a pensare che sia ben al di sopra delle mie esigenze... ma io non gioco  :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

si come è già stato detto è il mercato ludico a trainare tutta la cosa..basti pensare che quando giocavo assiduamente (anni fa  :Sad:  ) cambiavamo pc molto piu in fretta di adesso...al giorno d'oggi mi trovo ad acquistare qualcosina (tipo una scheda video, o un banco di ram) ogni anno, rigorosamente non ultimo modello e spesso o usata oppure di gente che rivende. Ma volendo potrei evitare anche quello.

Di conseguenza, visto l'hw disponibile sempre piu potente, le grandi aziende come ms non si fan problemi a fare programmi sempre piu esosi...è come un circolo vizioso che gioca sul portafogli dell'utenza media  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Io, al contrario, cambio processore, mother board e RAM ogni 6 mesi. Così riesco a battere tutti i miei amici in questo gioco:

```
# for i in `seq 10`; do emerge -C openoffice && emerge openoffice ; done
```

In oltre faccio l'upgrade della scheda video tutti gli anni per avere il massimo di fps per lo spinner di emerge...

Byez

----------

## gamberetto

 *Onip wrote:*   

> In oltre faccio l'upgrade della scheda video tutti gli anni per avere il massimo di fps per lo spinner di emerge...

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Poi ci sono anche le case di software professionale che non si fanno tanti problemi: mio padre fa il commercialista e per l'upgrade del software che usa l'hanno obbligato a passare da Microsoft Explorer 5 a Explorer 6 e gli è toccato naturalmente aggiornare windows... e quindi ha dovuto potenziare o sostituire qualche macchina! Andando un po' fuori topic, io farei pagare queste spese all'azienda che mi aggiorna il software...

Poi ieri mi ha chiesto come si fa a convertire un file Word in pdf... volevo dirgli di installare openoffice, ma se non c'è compatibilità al 100% con word, in ambiente di produzione e per cose delicate, mi sa che vengono fuori casini e son stato zitto! Però ci si rende conto che pagare fior di quattrini un software che non mi permette di esportare il documento nel formato che voglio io, è proprio assurdo! Se poi per continuare ad usare quel software e ad aggiornarlo, mi tocca prendermi un cluster, mi pare ancora più assurdo... Ma sto andando un po' troppo fuori topic...

Secondo me questa storia delle risorse hardware esagerate richieste dal Windows Vista, apre un po' di più il mercato a GNU/Linux. È una occasione da non lasciarsi scappare.

----------

## Peach

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Secondo me questa storia delle risorse hardware esagerate richieste dal Windows Vista, apre un po' di più il mercato a GNU/Linux. È una occasione da non lasciarsi scappare.

 

[ot]come ho già avuto modo di dire in chiaccherate varie & eventuali, si tirano la zappa sui piedi.[/ot]

----------

## bender86

 *Onip wrote:*   

> In oltre faccio l'upgrade della scheda video tutti gli anni per avere il massimo di fps per lo spinner di emerge...

 

Lo spinner di emerge... Provate a usare FEATURES="candy", altro che una barretta che ruota...

Personalmente da anni mi trovo benissimo con un Athlon TBird 1100 MHz con 800 Mega di ram (l'ultimo banco da 512 l'ho preso solo perché era quasi regalato, andava benissimo con 256 Mega), una GeForce 2 e 80 Giga di disco. Del resto i giochi più belli sono su console, oppure i giochi vecchi (chi loda i vari GTA>=2 non ha mai giocato al primo). Per quanto riguarda il sistema operativo, aggiornamenti o meno non credo che toglierò mai Win2k.

Edit: Con questo non voglio apparire prevenuto verso altri sistemi, semplicemente Win2k fa tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, lo fa bene, e lo conosco, quindi non ho motivo di cambiare. Il computer è uno strumento, nient'altro.

Invece il computer dove c'è installato Gentoo (anzi, dove si sta installando adesso) è una workstation Sun da 360 MHz e 128 Mega di ram. E Kde 3.5 ci andava decentemente, prima di impastare il filesystem.

----------

## federico

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> Di conseguenza, visto l'hw disponibile sempre piu potente, le grandi aziende come ms non si fan problemi a fare programmi sempre piu esosi...è come un circolo vizioso che gioca sul portafogli dell'utenza media 

 

Ma loro ben lo sanno e se ne approfittano, inoltre l'utente spesso non e' in grado di capire se gli conviene davvero aggiornarsi oppure no. Lavorando in questo campo noto spesso che si finisce per aggiornare a causa del nuovo antivirus che richiede piu' ram, del nuovo autluc che richiede piu' tutto, del nuovo foglio di world che neanche parte e via discorrendo : l'utilizzo tuttavia rimane il medesimo. Ogni tanto c'e' qualcuno anche tra i nostri clienti che mi dice, eppure con il mio 486dx facevo esattamente le stesse cose che faccio oggi, solo che oggi mi serve un p4. Non posso che dargli ragione!

Fede

----------

## federico

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   In oltre faccio l'upgrade della scheda video tutti gli anni per avere il massimo di fps per lo spinner di emerge...    
> 
> Poi ci sono anche le case di software professionale che non si fanno tanti problemi: mio padre fa il commercialista e per l'upgrade del software che usa l'hanno obbligato a passare da Microsoft Explorer 5 a Explorer 6 e gli è toccato naturalmente aggiornare windows... e quindi ha dovuto potenziare o sostituire qualche macchina! Andando un po' fuori topic, io farei pagare queste spese all'azienda che mi aggiorna il software...
> 
> 

 

L'azienda che aggiorna il software ha una colpa limitata, il problema e' tutto del cliente che decide di aggiornarlo, so sarebbe dovuto informare (o essere informato, dipende da che tipo di rapporto c'e' con questa societa') e valutare se l'upgrade valeva la pena. O valutare di passare ad un altro software.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi ieri mi ha chiesto come si fa a convertire un file Word in pdf... volevo dirgli di installare openoffice, ma se non c'è compatibilità al 100% con word, in ambiente di produzione e per cose delicate, mi sa che vengono fuori casini e son stato zitto! Però ci si rende conto che pagare fior di quattrini un software che non mi permette di esportare il documento nel formato che voglio io, è proprio assurdo! Se poi per continuare ad usare quel software e ad aggiornarlo, mi tocca prendermi un cluster, mi pare ancora più assurdo... Ma sto andando un po' troppo fuori topic...
> 
> Secondo me questa storia delle risorse hardware esagerate richieste dal Windows Vista, apre un po' di più il mercato a GNU/Linux. È una occasione da non lasciarsi scappare.

 

Hai fatto bene a non dirgli nulla, solitamente le cose si incasinano e basta. Anche per questa cosa tuo padre e chi lavora con lui potrebbe valutare la migrazione in toto dei documenti verso lo standard open document, ma se e' una cosa che si decide di fare va fatta bene. Cosi' poi magari migra anche chi lavora con lui perche' ha necessita' di vedere cosa gli viene inviato  :Smile:  (Anche qui dipende sempre un po' dal potere che uno ha, per farlo devono essere gli altri ad avere bisogno di te, e non tu di loro)

Fede

----------

## federico

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*   Secondo me questa storia delle risorse hardware esagerate richieste dal Windows Vista, apre un po' di più il mercato a GNU/Linux. È una occasione da non lasciarsi scappare. 
> 
> [ot]come ho già avuto modo di dire in chiaccherate varie & eventuali, si tirano la zappa sui piedi.[/ot]

 

Un po' ne dubito, perche' tutti i produttori di hardware sono super contenti quando esce il nuovo windows perche' e' un'ottima occasione di guadagno. Con questo non voglio dire che chi produce hardware o software deve morire di fame (ci mancherebbe, e' anche il mio lavoro  :Smile:  ) ma preferirei che l'utente spendesse soldi in hardware per ottenere migliori prestazioni dai software, non per ottenere sempre lo stesso !

----------

## Raffo

La potenza dei processori che si trovano sul mercato nn ha praticamente nessuna utilità per l'utente medio. Io sinceramente nn mi lamento della cosa: ho comprato il mio pc 3 anni fa e ancora va benissimo per quello che ci devo fare e l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato aggiungere un po' di ram (ora ho 512 MB) e cambiare un paio di ventole per nn farlo scaaldare troppo. La cosa imho va a nostro favore: oggi con 800 euro ci si può comprare un portatile davvero ottimo e con molto meno un pc desktop molto performante...

----------

## Ic3M4n

c'è da dire comunque che il processore non è tutto. un pc di tre anni fa attualmente ha un processore sopra le esigenze dell'utente medio, secondo me le cose importanti sono altre, per esempio i tempi di accesso a disco e la dimensione della ram. il poter disporre di un sistema in raid (software) ormai è alla portata di tutti e secondo me anche un raid1 che non accresce i tempi in scrittura, per ovvie ragioni, da un discreto aumento di velocità in fase di caricamento. dopotutto si prende un po' dall'uno ed un po' dall'altro hd, sotto un leggero utilizzo di cpu. se inoltre uno ha la possibilità di avere in ram gli eseguibili o comunque i file a cui accede più frequentemente anche un pc di due o tre anni fa può dar la merda ad uno di quelli da meno di 800 di cui si sta parlando. certo, si ha un'aumento delle spese per ciò che riguarda le altre periferiche. però preferisco fare delle spese diluite nel tempo acquistando hardware meno recente che dover spendere un botto tutto di colpo per un pc che mi consenta di essere quasi attuale pure adesso.

nota: l'unico campo nel quale ho notato che bisogna avere dell'hardware leggermente più efficiente è quando si utilizzano programmi multimediali. per esempio ho qualche difficoltà a vedere decentemente qualsiasi video su un p3 500MHz, con il 900 riesco a vedere perfettamente il tutto. le schede video sono due nvidia ge3 64Mb.

----------

## tolipth

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ma allora secondo voi ci sarà un rallentamento nel mercato dell'informatica? (con tutti i danni che alla fine può portare)

 

Non credo, ad esempio adesso iniziano a sviluppare altri aspetti (consumo, temperatura). 

E poi non dimenticarti di vista

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> vista

  10/10 grazie  :Razz: 

Io lo spero che finalmente si concentrino + sulle mobo. Alla fine le prestazioni da urlo degli amd risiedono sia nel proc , ma sopratutto nell'architettura delle mobo che li montano... Tecnologie come Hyper Trasnsport & co faranno sempre di più la differenza.

----------

## IlGab

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ma allora secondo voi ci sarà un rallentamento nel mercato dell'informatica? (con tutti i danni che alla fine può portare)

 

Io vedo che nel mondo server stanno spingendo molto prodotti come vmware, visto che spesso le macchine si trovano con un carico medio di processore al 4% vale la pena sfruttare le risorse al massimo con più macchine virtuali a bordo. Quindi coi processori continueranno a spingere.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Finora mi pare sia emerso che l'hardware recente serve (in un ambito desktop) soprattuto per i giochi.

Mi chiedo... l'utenza dei giochi è limitata ad una certa fascia d'età... ora io non mi sento certo vecchio (anche se l'anagrafe ormai mi da ben 27 anni sigh  :Crying or Very sad:  perché il giorno del compleanno è sempre più triste da qualche anno a questa parte?   :Crying or Very sad:  ), tuttavia mi accorgo che i pochi giochi che ricordo con piacere sono dei reperti giurassici che probabilemente girano perfettamente su computer ora ritenuti obsoleti. Io attualmente penso che uno dei più bei giochi a cui abbia giocato sia Master of Orion 2 (che girava probabilmente su un 486) e che da allora non siano stati fatti altri strategici decenti   :Smile: . Per quanto riguarda gli rpg l'apice è stato toccato con Planescape Torment (che gira tranquillamente su un pentium2) e sicuramente mai più avvicinato nel prossimo futuro...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se il mio caso non è raro ma (come invece immagino) la norma se ne conclude che la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti, anche considerando quegli che ancora giocano col pc saltuariamente, non fa alcun uso di hardware recenti e schede video aggiornate. Gli unici ad essere interessati a questo sono utenti in una fascia d'età che probabilmente va dai 14 ai 24 anni...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo voi vale spendere tutte queste risorse per garantire a qualche ragazzino di far girare giochi scadenti sul suo pc? (si lo so che messa così è provocatoria ma quando ci va ci vuole   :Smile:  )

----------

## mambro

Io non capisco cosa ci sia da lamentarsi. Io ho un athlon da 900Mhz con 384 mb di ram. Va benissimo, non lo cambierei mai.

Ma non è forse meglio che ci sia una categoria di utenti che chiede sempre di più? In questo modo si spinge la ricerca tecnologica e inevitabilmente si abbassano i prezzi.

Se qualcuno vuole spendere 2000 euro per un pc affari suoi. Io ci guardagno e basta visto che posso comprare un pc con tutte le caratteristiche che mi servono a un prezzo irrisorio.

L'unica cosa che può darmi fastidio è lo spreco della pubblica amministrazione che poi va a gravare su tutti i cittadini..

----------

